
Show HN: SFW console.log chat - greatNespresso
https://gloubiboulga.now.sh/
======
greatNespresso
Hey ! "Creator" here, I am not used with HN posting, and I am realizing the
title could be misguiding. The chat is currently only available on desktop (as
you need to use the console for it) I am not sure now that it was obvious from
the title,so just in case !

